# Pro lever



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

I’m trying to put the pto lever back in the side of the pump housing and was wandering which way does the arm go, on top of shaft or bottom to operate it and is there a easy way to put it in


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts


New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

sixbales said:


> New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts
> 
> 
> New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts
> ...


Thanks


----------

